# Help me name my cat!



## asdf (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm getting one for as a late Christmas present tomorrow and I have no idea what to name him/her. Any suggestions?


----------



## Raika (Dec 26, 2009)

Raika
Skitty
Cinders
Cookie


----------



## outgum (Dec 26, 2009)

Kitty
Tempy
Chris
Outgum
Santa Claws
Whiskers


----------



## Domination (Dec 26, 2009)

Name them after one of your favorite internet forum guys/ tempers.

Like how Hadrian named Cat Orc.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 26, 2009)

Jowey


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

If it's a kitten, call it Fuzzy.


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 26, 2009)

if its black call it panther


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 26, 2009)

Chocolate


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 26, 2009)

Bebo

pronounced bee-boh


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 26, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> If it's a kitten, call it Fuzzy.


i c wut you did thar.


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 26, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Chocolate


Wow Lol


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 26, 2009)

Biggins
Higgins
Shiggins
Jeff
Charles
George


----------



## popoffka (Dec 26, 2009)

Call it Desu!


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 26, 2009)

What about Maverik or possibly Sheba.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

otto!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

call it asdf.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> call it asdf.


Good luck teaching it its name and not looking like a fool when you call it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 26, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ass-duff


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Snuggles.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Snuggles.


my cousins cat is named that
it just sleeps and eats, lol


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 26, 2009)

Mittens! Oh, wait...
Maybe something like Puss?


----------



## vhunter (Dec 26, 2009)

I called my cat Momo and Grey, Im not the best namer.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 26, 2009)

Cap'n scratch the swash-buckling feline.


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

Kuzzy Fittens


----------



## Theraima (Dec 26, 2009)

Cake 
Thera
Cookie
Temper
Claws
Cutie


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 26, 2009)

behemoth
nakle
noodles
melody
louis


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

How about naming it Dog?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

name it cat.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Name it goose?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

Seriously though, name it something that you feel is special to you like a deceased relative or something


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

...goose?


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

How about, tying a cape around his/her neck and naming him, Captain Doggy Cat Goose!


----------



## Lametta (Dec 26, 2009)

What about Link?


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

Captain Doggy Cat Goose!


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

"superdogomacatamathingamagicofafishinafarmsolvingmathyetgetsanfforsomeunkow
reasonyetaprettyrandomname" is what I once called my cat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Don't worry, you'll get used to it in no time!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

yuki019 said:
			
		

> How about, tying a cape around his/her neck and naming him, Captain Doggy Cat Goose!


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Goose?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Goose?


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> "superdogomacatamathingamagicofafishinafarmsolvingmathyetgetsanfforsomeunkow
> reasonyetaprettyrandomname" is what I once called my cat.
> 
> 
> ...



By the way, if you read carefully, that name is actually made up of words...


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> superdogomacatamathingamagicofafishinafarmsolvingmathyetgetsanfforsomeunkow
> reasonyetaprettyrandomname" is what I once called my cat.









Yet I still like Captain Doggy Cat Goose!


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

Something simple like Kitty. I wouldn't want to name my cat anything too strange.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 26, 2009)

So now we can talk about fuzzy kittens, mods? WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT???

Anyway, probably Jeane. Named after Travis' cat in No More Heroes. And everyone knows Jeane is super lovable.

As for me, I have two cats named Lizzy and Herman. Good names.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 26, 2009)

It really depends on the cat/kitten male/female debate - but since it's sooo close to Xmas

If its a girl - Claw-dia
If its a boy - Chris(mas)


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Cringer. 

Or Battle Cat. 




Spoiler


----------



## pu|se (Dec 26, 2009)

My cats name is speedy

but if I'll get another one I'd call it snowball II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or weedy because it rhymes


----------



## Depravo (Dec 26, 2009)

Gint


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ginster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Juniper?


----------



## Jockel (Dec 26, 2009)

My cats names are Cookie & Crumb.
Well actually their names are Cookie & Krümel (the german word for crumb).
However "Keks" (german for cookie) would be a terrible name for a cat imo, because it doesn't sound very pleasant.

A friend suggested i'd name one of them Bowser. Also pretty cool name for a cat imho. =)


----------



## canx13 (Dec 26, 2009)

Burger?
Cheeseburger?
McMac?
TicTac?
Mozu?
Naruto....?(not)
RoboSquiMonk? (i made that up)
ByteZoid?(this one is also mine)
Christmas? X-mas?
Ball?
TiTo?
Blue?Green?Black 'n' Bleu (thats TWEWY but anyway)? Yellow ? Swellow? Darth Cat ? Vader? Skywalker? ETC(that could be a name)?
i got nothing else hope you find a good name for him/her/it


----------



## Tanas (Dec 26, 2009)

Purdy


----------



## iRhyiku (Dec 26, 2009)

Zelda


----------



## helpme (Dec 26, 2009)

ive just got a kitten a few month ago i named him "Junior"


----------



## outgum (Dec 26, 2009)

Bahumut.
Xenophobia
Xeno 
XD


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2009)

Satan!


----------



## Bake (Dec 26, 2009)

Bob


----------



## Jamstruth (Dec 26, 2009)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> Bob



Bob Dole approves of this


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 26, 2009)

If it's a boy name him Bastard Cat! No I'm serious!


----------



## Veho (Dec 26, 2009)

Butcher


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 26, 2009)

Fred.


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

No, i have officially decided, if it is a black cat, you MUST call it Bahumut


----------



## Prophet (Dec 27, 2009)

Moo Shu.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Goose? All I can think of is that name now, sorry.


----------



## Fluto (Dec 27, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> call it asdf.



its on the keybourd all in the ame row a-s-d-f


----------



## outgum (Dec 27, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Goose? All I can think of is that name now, sorry.



you have said that HOW many times now? O_O


----------



## Veho (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of cat is it? And what color? Male or female? 

Call it Maybe. Or Schrödinger. Schrödy for short.


----------



## Orc (Dec 27, 2009)

All cats must be named "Orc".
Please help make this happen.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 27, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> No, i have officially decided, if it is a black cat, you MUST call it Bahumut



It's Bah*a*mut man


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 27, 2009)

Orc has spoken, therefore the cats name has been decided.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 27, 2009)

mezut360 said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well done you...


----------



## asdf (Dec 27, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> All cats must be named "Orc".
> Please help make this happen.
> mmkay.
> 
> ...


----------



## soulfire (Dec 27, 2009)

call it niko


----------



## Sephi (Dec 27, 2009)

Call her Sephy.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 27, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed


----------



## grimtooth (Dec 27, 2009)

call her puffincat.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, perfect name:






Name him Prince!


----------



## Aman27deep (Dec 28, 2009)

Sundri! is a nice name aacc to me


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 28, 2009)

Call it Veho. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: meh, 800th post.


----------

